# Help with watch blank



## triw51 (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to cast a few watch blanks and am having trouble bending the watch face with out marring it.  
I purchased HF Transfer punch set Then I cut a grove in a piece of oak approx. 1/32 larger than the blank.  I use a piece of tissue in front of the face to protect it and using the correct size punch I gently tap the face round.  But I notice little scratches or areas where the paint has come off.
How do you "wrap" the face of the watch around the tube?
Thanks William


----------



## jleslietx (Jun 12, 2013)

I use jewelry pliers.  They have curved nylon jaws which makes it much easier.  You can see an example here:

PLR-849.00 - Nylon Jaw Deep Bending Plier, 5-1/2 Inches

And I used it to make the attached pen.


----------

